# Escapes! to the Gulf at Orange Beach



## riverdees05 (Jan 7, 2011)

What is the differences between ESC and ES1 at Escapes! to the Gulf at Orange Beach?


----------



## tombo (Jan 7, 2011)

ESS is EScapes to the shores which is a high rise brand new resort opened in 2008 or 2009. It is a ver nice resort with indoor and outdoor pools. The resort s high rise so more crowded around the pool and on the beach because less ocean frontage for more units. Having said that it is not sold out so not crowded yet. This resort is luxurious and whole ownership units at this resort sell for $500,000 to over $1,000,000. All have an oceanfront balcony.

Escapes to the gulf is less than 1/4 mileup the beach from ESS. It is 4 or 5 stories tall and was totally rebuilt from the ground up in 2004 or 2005 after a hurricane wiped it out. It has 2 outdoor pools and the beach is not crowded but the pool chairs can fill up in the mornings in the summer. This is a very nice resort too. The master baths of 2 bed units are huge with a jacuzzi tub and a stand upo shower that will hold 5 or 6 people. We bring in boogie boards and floats and wash them off and stand them in a corner of the shower to dry. There is still plenty of room to shower. There are 2 and a half baths in the 2 bed unts and the units are furnished extremelly nicely. All units have ocean and pool views from the rooms and decks. 

These are the 2 best timeshares on the Alabama Gulf coast hands down , both are ocean front,  and both are VERY hard to get during warm weather. Owners fight for a summer week getting on the phone at 8 am 10 months in advance. If you can trade for one of theses I would jump on it immediatelly.

 I love the beaches, the food, and the whole Gulf Shores Orange Beach area which is why I own a week at Escapes to the Gulf and I also own at Shoreline towers. Shoreline towers is nice with a great location but it is an older resort. Those are the only 3 I would vacation at because these are the only 3 ocean front timeshares on the Alabama Gulf Coast. If you have any other questions let me know.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looking at II and they show ESC and ES1.

ESC - Escapes! to the Gulf at Orange Beach

ES1 - Escapes! to the Gulf @ Orange Beach Club 

So which one is which?


----------



## tombo (Jan 7, 2011)

ESC and ESC! are the same thing which is the low rise unit where I am an owner. ESS is Escapes to the Shores, the new high rise.

http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1502&areaCode=267&areaName=Alabama, Coast


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 7, 2011)

How is mid October there, we have a three bedroon unit at your resort on the 24 hour hold.  We live in the Nashville, TN area so we would drive.


----------



## tombo (Jan 7, 2011)

Best time of the year IMO. The water is warm as are the days. Chance of hurricanes have dropped. The highs will be upper 80's rather than upper 90's like in mid summer, and the water is warmer than it is in June or July. Unless the week coincides with fall break you will have no crowds at restaurants, shops, golf courses, or anywhere else. Without kids I would rather go tothe Gulf Coast the first 2 weeks of October than any other time of year except that it is usually a time when I go to college football games. If not for the football conflict I would spend a week there every October.

By the way the 3 bed rooms are all on the end of the U shaped buildings closest to the ocean and have the best views. I wouldn't let that gem get away. I have never seen a 3 bed room available to trade for in June, July, August, or October. Keep looking and see if you ever see another one. If you have any more questons feel free to ask or pm me. If you like beach vacations you can't beat this resort or this location. You got a great exchange IMHO no matter what you had to deposit to get it. Congrats.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds great, thanks for the help.  When should I call and request a high floor?


----------



## tombo (Jan 7, 2011)

You can call and request a higher floor but I think they give preference to owners. It won't hurt to ask for a higher floor, but they will not guarantee units even to owners, only guarantee unit type. As an owner I have almost always gotten the floor/unit I requested, but not always. Have fun.


----------



## tombo (Jan 8, 2011)

The best place for a great lunch in Gulf Shores is Desotos. They have entrees with seafood and 2 veggies for about $7 to $10 for lunch. Here is the lunch menu:http://www.desotosseafoodkitchen.com/
I love several area restaurants but honestly many times we are leaving the area and comment that our best meal on the coast was also our cheapest at Desotos. In fact we pack the car our last day, eat at Desoto's one last time, and then head home happy and full.

I also love Doc's. There are 2 locations and they both have the best fried shrimp anywhere. The batter they use is out of this world. They also have really good lunch specials every day. The location on the back bay road is a hole in the wall original and a dive. I still eat there often. The one in gulf shores is brand new and very nice with views of the bay. Both have the same fantastic fried shrimp.
http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/74/783537/restaurant/Alabama/Docs-Seafood-Shack-Orange-Beach

The original oyster house is a great supper meal. Not cheap and 2 to 3 hour waits for a table in the summer, but it shouldn't be too bad when you are there. The food here is always great. http://www.originaloysterhouse.com/

Lulu's is owned by Jimmy Buffets sister and is a really fun place for people of all ages. The food is good (not my favorite but good), and there are usually live bands and other things to do. http://www.lulusathomeport.com/index-live.php

Stop by the world famous Flora Bama for a drink. It is right on the ocean and it s a dive. It is a fun place for adults at night and it is relaxed and a nice relaxing place to get a drink during the day. W ehave taken the kids there during the day and eaten raw oysters on the half shell and gotten appetizers for them. Never ate a meal here but you could try it.http://www.florabama.com/

There is a huge Wal Mart in Gulf shores hidden off of the main drag. They are where we stock up and they also sell everything you could want for the beach cheap. This Wal Mart has tents, snorkles, fins, boogie boards, etc, etc. It s hard to find so ask at the front desk.

There are a lot more places to eat in the area that are great but these are my favorites. Have fun.


----------



## Happytravels (Jan 10, 2011)

WOW WHAT A NICE CATCH WTG!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have been looking for this place to show up in RCI but I have never seen it...it does trade with RCI doesn't it?  We own at another Escapes resort and love it but IT'S NOT ON THE BEACH.....


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the help,  will try some of the eats places.   We traded an Ocean Front, end of February Week - Marriott Monarch at Sea Pines, Hilton Head.  A few times, I have lucked out being an exchanger for putting in a request, one thing for sure, you won't get if you don't ask.  Are any units better than others?


----------



## barco13 (Jan 10, 2011)

Has anybody had any luck exchanging into any of the locations (ESS, ESC, ES1) for the summer months?  I have these listed in an ongoing exchange with II, no hits yet though.  I imagine it may be a tough trade in June or July?

Thanks


----------



## tombo (Jan 10, 2011)

I would think June or July would be a next to impossible trade. Owners fight for these weeks and unless an owner was depositing it in II to get a really tough trade I doubt that many get deposited. I am always on thephone at 8 am 10 months in advance to get one of the june/july weeks myself.


----------



## barco13 (Jan 11, 2011)

tombo said:


> I would think June or July would be a next to impossible trade. Owners fight for these weeks and unless an owner was depositing it in II to get a really tough trade I doubt that many get deposited. I am always on thephone at 8 am 10 months in advance to get one of the june/july weeks myself.



That's what I was thinking.  I have some places in Florida on my search as well & it has only been about 2 weeks so I'll see how it goes.

Thanks!


----------



## baglady (Jan 4, 2012)

[Advertising in the forums is not permitted.  If you want to ask more general questions, without stating that you are renting or giving any specifics, you are permitted to do that. 

Also - see these responses to your previous post - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130803

How to rent your timeshare - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43

DeniseM Moderator]


----------

